# Playing an instrument or making music?



## appoggiatura (Feb 6, 2012)

Technically speaking, we need only food, water and clothing to live. But most people will agree with me if I say that music and other hobbies are 'needs' for our minds. We listen to music, we play instruments because we know it has a certain effect on us. It influences our mood, how we feel, it amazes us. Music is a way of expressing ourselves, a way of communicating. 
A performance is a finger print of a musician. You will never find two identical finger prints, even on twins. That is what makes music so unique and intriguing. 
If you are an addict to Youtube, just like me, you will have noticed that you can find hunderds of different performances of one single piece. A lot of choice for us, viewers. We listen and decide whether if we like the piece or not.

*But what are the ingredients of a good performance?* Is it a perfect technique? Charisma? The dynamics?

Our way of making music changed through the years. The top musicians of some decades ago could permit themselves to play a few wrong notes and still, their reputation would remain unharmed. Think of Vladimir Horowitz. He is still considered as one of the best pianists that have ever lived although his playing was not entirely perfect. But then, what is perfection?

Music has a lot things in common with sports. In 1912, the 100 m world record was 10.6 seconds. Almost a century later, in 2009, Usain Bolt finishes in 9.58. More than one second faster over a hundred meters is an incredible difference. Things that were seen as impossible are reality nowadays. The pressure becomes higher and higher for the athletes. 
Are we humans capable of breaking records until eternity?

*Technique*
Considering the fact that the level of performing gets higher, we keep trying to find a new record to break. Also in music. The new record to break is that of technique. A lot of musicians are known for their perfect technique, let's say Christian Zimmermann, Simone Lamsma, Boris Berezovsky. Classical music is not something 'European' anymore. Instead, a lot of Asian and American artists are taking over this field. More competitors means even more pressure to be better than the others. This creates a never-ending vicious circle of rivalry, jealousy and egoism.

In my opinion, technique is overrated. I highly respect people who are able to play a bunch of notes smoothly. But better doesn't mean necessarily more beautiful. In their struggles to reach the top, some forget the other aspects that have greater impact on the public than just skillful playing. 
We should ask ourselves, is technique a methode to reach a goal or is it a goal itself?

We must never forget that music has a lot in common with acting. In fact, the only difference is that musicians don't move a lot around the stage. But musicians and actors have the same goal: Whether if it is with their voice or with an instrument, they want to tell a story. 
Actors know the importance of articulation and posture, especially in a big theater hall. If we translate it to a musical performance, a good musician should have an 'open', accessible sound. One should try to capture the attention of the audience by a clever use of dynamics, rubatos and other embellishments. 
What did the composer feel when he wrote this piece? What story do you want to tell?

*Fingerprint*
So, as I wrote before: What are the ingredients of a good performance? Is it a perfect technique? Charisma? The dynamics?

Horowitz said something interesting:
"I must tell you I take terrible risks. Because my playing is very clear, when I make a mistake you hear it. If you want me to play only the notes without any specific dynamics, I will never make one mistake. Never be afraid to dare."

If I hear a performance, I don't look for perfect technique in the first place. Instead, it's that one cheesy word: 'Emotions'. The fingerprint of your inner self. Yes, you can make a robot play the piano perfectly but you can't make him play with feelings. That is what makes us humans so unique!

If you like it, please read more on my blog: http://appoggiatura.blogspot.com


----------

